# Kato C30-7 - Model Error



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I just noticed this recently. Here is a pic of the rear - what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You thinking number boards?
Or the extra bar below the chain?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> You thinking number boards?


Uh-huh. They didn't do them correctly. Shown below is a different model of this engine and it's correct. Also, on my other Kato engines they didn't make this mistake and have made the number boards show the number lit up, so they do know how to do it right. On this one the light is there but the numbers are gone and they painted it with yellow (the numbers are not underneath the yellow paint). I can't understand what they were thinking! Should I block the light from shining through?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No don't block them out, get the numbers in a decal.
I have several sheets of numbers that might work. I don't have a N here right now can you give me the dimensions of the light boards and I'll see if the ones I have will fit!
Whats the #8052 ???


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> No don't block them out, get the numbers in a decal.
> I have several sheets of numbers that might work. I don't have a N here right now can you give me the dimentions of the light boards and I'll see if the ones I have will fit!
> Whats the #8052 ???


Hey cool idea! It's pretty tiny but here is the dimensions as close as I can get it -

L - 3.8 mm
H - 1 mm

I guess it would be clear numbers on black right? The # is

8052

I have some decal paper that should work on hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

All of my clear or white letters over black are too large.
You said you have decal paper, I've got the #file for you.
The over file is got a black edge all around and if you can pull the number boards out you can get a better look out of it!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, well, I am wrong.

I did search for many pics of this engine and modles and didn't find a single one that had the numbers blanked out. I wrote Kato about it this morning and really didn't expect a reply but lo and behold a guy wrote me back and attached the pic shown below. Still, the light isn't being blocked very well by the yellow paint they used.



> This is not an error.
> 
> The _real_ Santa Fe units did not have lit number boards on the rear, and
> had them blanked. To try and replicate this, "blank" numberboards were made
> ...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well WOW! Would have never thought that!
That's another atta boy for Kato!:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Well WOW! Would have never thought that!
> That's another atta boy for Kato!:thumbsup:


Yep.

I wonder why the railroad wanted them like that? Hmmm ... whatever.

Well now I'm off to clean my shower, I'd describe how bad it needs cleaning but people might be eating lunch.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Response #2



> It's not technically supposed to have anything lighting through, so you
> could probably cut down on any leftover light-bleed by running some paint
> over the inside, yes.
> 
> ...


----------

